# Blazer cases....45 ACP



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

I am working on a batch of brass for my sweet husband and some is Federal, some is Blazer...some is other.

The Blazer takes Small Pistol Primers. 

My daddy has not seen this on any other 45 brass before and so it has me wondering if it will cause an issue. Daddy says it won't and I tend to trust him but I figure it can't hurt to ask you guys either.


----------



## rexherring (Nov 13, 2012)

Several companies including Federal are now making small primer .45's. Part of it is for indoor ranges with no exposed lead bullets and cleaner powders. It's supposed to reduce the indoor air pollution from lead and toxics. I have some Federal and Blazer brass that I reload and they both work just fine for the .45 ACP but you have to sort them, especially if you use a progressive loader. Nothing wrong with them and you will probably be seeing more small primer brass soon.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

I went back and sorted my brass....I found Federal also. Just like you said.

I have a lot more of decapping and tumbling to do before I am ready to load up so it's not a biggie but I am glad he noticed it right away. I had not even looked at the headstamps at all yet.



rexherring said:


> Several companies including Federal are now making small primer .45's. Part of it is for indoor ranges with no exposed lead bullets and cleaner powders. It's supposed to reduce the indoor air pollution from lead and toxics. I have some Federal and Blazer brass that I reload and they both work just fine for the .45 ACP but you have to sort them, especially if you use a progressive loader. Nothing wrong with them and you will probably be seeing more small primer brass soon.


----------



## noylj (Dec 8, 2011)

Umm, where do find a wife that will reload for her husband and listen to her father?
momtotwo: Bless You.


----------

